# USMLE Step 1



## smit1989 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Just want to know if anyone is currently studying for the USMLE Step 1 in Dubai and need's a study partner or help with their course work. PM me.


----------



## docbgeorge (Jun 16, 2012)

smit1989 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just want to know if anyone is currently studying for the USMLE Step 1 in Dubai and need's a study partner or help with their course work. PM me.


Hi, how are you, whats your email or contact number, i am to looking forward for the same.. where have you reached in your studies? where are you located??


----------



## Nikitavc88 (Jun 23, 2012)

*USMLE in Dubai*

I am giving my step 1 in September. Anyone giving the exam at the same time or around ?


----------

